# Behavior Recognition Training for Law Enforcement



## tphurlong (Dec 6, 2010)

*Behavior Recognition Training for Law Enforcement Officers*
Hosted by: 
*Swampscott Police Department, Swampscott, Massachusetts 01907 *​
When: Tuesday Sept 10, 2019
Where: Swampscott Police HQ
Cost:* $200.00 per seat*
Time*: 0800-1530*

*FOR SEATING: Please Contact: Carl Maccario 
Phone: 781-333-0448
Email: **[email protected]*
*Checks payable to: Center of Nonverbal Communication 6 Hovey Way, Nahant, Mass 01908*

This training course will consist of the following information:
§ Environmental baseline (deviations from expected norms )

§ Recognizing , decoding and deciphering nonverbal cues for both field and static interviews

§ Verbal and non-verbal indicators of potential deception

§ Cognitive Questioning Techniques (field and static) - highly effective in exposing deception and defeating cover stories

*Course instruction will consist of lecture, slides and real world videos*.

*About the presenter: *

Carl Maccario, Co-creator of the TSA Behavior Detection Program.

Over the last fifteen years Carl has taught extensively to local, State and Federal law enforcement agencies as well as in the Middle East. In addition for more than a decade, Carl has presented training for the United States Department of Defense and Special Operations Community helping to prepare them for traveling into hostile areas of the world. Carl is engaged in this training on a continuous basis and continues to perform this skill set in various operational environments. Carl was also featured in former TSA Administrator, Kip Hawley's book, "Permanent Emergency". Carl has been a contributing author to the text book, Nonverbal Behavior: Science and Application and Protecting Airline Passengers in the Age of Terrorism, published by (ABC-CLIO).


----------

